# Backyard insect problem



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

Hey everyone! Got an insect problem. I cannot put anything in my backyard without ants or other insects immediately crawling all over it. The table, chairs, swing set... I have tried some organic insect killer before, but that did not work. I'm ready to use gasoline & a match at this point :lol: what do you all recommend? Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@jingobah I moved your post to the pest folder.

I like cyzmic. This thread has diy pest control options.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I agree with @g-man. Demand/Cyzmic CS is the best residual contact insecticide. For the ants, you probably want a bait insecticide to take out the colony. I like this stuff

https://www.domyown.com/maxforce-complete-granular-bait-p-1603.html


----------



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

Thank you @g-man & @@gm560 
I ordered both Cyzmic & the maxforce bait...I'll post the results I get from both.


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Plain white sugar and 20 mule team borax. Mix it 50/50 and sprinkle away.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

I like Taurus SC for ants. Undetectable and they walk through it and bring it back to the colony.

Cyzmic CS works like a bug bomb overnight for a quick kill.


----------



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies!! :thumbup:


----------



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

testwerke said:


> I like Taurus SC for ants. Undetectable and they walk through it and bring it back to the colony.
> 
> Cyzmic CS works like a bug bomb overnight for a quick kill.


Seems like Taurus SC cannot be shipped to NY....


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

jingobah said:


> testwerke said:
> 
> 
> > I like Taurus SC for ants. Undetectable and they walk through it and bring it back to the colony.
> ...


Same AI but in a much more controlled delivery method:
https://www.domyown.com/maxforce-carpenter-ant-bait-gel-p-112.html

Honestly Taurus SC scares me. In the hands of a knowledgable applicator I am sure it's okay, but applied incorrectly, every bee hive within miles is toast.


----------



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

Ordered some Talstar P after reading some reviews....any good?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Yes. Like cyzmic it will kill pretty much any bug that touches it.


----------



## AdamA (Jun 6, 2019)

I've heard DE (Diatamaceous Earth) is supposed to be good for pest control as well - any comments on it?  (Keeping my fingers crossed) I don't *seem* to have any bug problems, but always want to be prepared  (and I only go for things that are pet safe/organic)


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

DE is even more harmful than any sprayed pesticide on the market. Respirable silica. In other words, using that will leave a fine dusty powder harmful to your lungs. Do not know of any currently authorized pesticides for use around homes that are pet harmful.


----------



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

gm560 said:


> I agree with @g-man. Demand/Cyzmic CS is the best residual contact insecticide. For the ants, you probably want a bait insecticide to take out the colony. I like this stuff
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/maxforce-complete-granular-bait-p-1603.html


Hey the Maxforce granular bait really helped a lot & fast too!


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

jingobah said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with @g-man. Demand/Cyzmic CS is the best residual contact insecticide. For the ants, you probably want a bait insecticide to take out the colony. I like this stuff
> ...


Glad to hear! :thumbup:


----------



## Global Threat (May 16, 2019)

Bifen I/T. I used it for ants and cinch bugs, and it nuked everything.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

IMHO Bifenthrin is about the best contact and residual insecticide out there today in a bang for the buck evaluation. If I was blanket spraying my yard for ants I'd use it (and I do). The problem with ants is most of the colony is underground and hide from it, and they can detect and shy away from it. Bifen will deter them away from the house and keep foragers from colonies outside of your yard from foraging in yours but it isn't really the best if you have colonies in your yard you want to get rid of, unless you really thoroughly drench the thing. For colony removal I use fipronil or as a second choice imitaclorprid. They are undetectable to the ants and slower kill, the ants will take them into and spread them around the colony before they die. I mix up a pint of solution and pour half in a circle around the hill, and the other half right down the center (I'm talking about 12" wide black ant hills in the pasture behind my house), and I walk away. They are all gone in a few days.


----------

